# Adobe Camera Raw -  Latest version?



## WesternGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

I am using LR 5.2 and Photoshop CS6.  I went to transfer some files to PS to do a panorama and I was told that I needed to upgrade to the latest version of Adobe Camera Raw.  Can someone please tell me what the latest version is and where I can find it, or is this something else that Adobe has move to the "cloud"? Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 15, 2013)

You need the ACR 8.2 plug-in for Photoshop CS6. Do Help>Updates and it should lead you there.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Jim.  Worked like a charm.

WesternGuy


----------

